# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεννήσαμεεεεε

## Soulaki

Παιδιά, Καλημερα, σημερα η καναρινουλα μου, γέννησε το πρώτο αυγούλακι..... :Jumping0045: μου Ερχετε να τσιρίζω από χαρά.
Τωρα το κάνω?εχω αγοράσει ψεύτικα αυγουλακια......αλλα να τα αλλάξω? ή. να τα αφήσω, έχουν ξεκινήσει, και κάθονται, εναλαξ.
Εδω εχω ομως και ενα άλλο θέμα......ο αρσενικός κοιμάται στην φωλιά, και οταν ειναι εκτός, ειναι φουσκωμένος....
Ειναι τόσο κουραστικό, το κλώτσημα?.....ρωτάει η άσχετη μαμά.....
Τον είδα να τρώει και να πίνει νερό, αλλα οταν κουτσουλα, καποια στιγμή, μου έκανε ενα τίναγμα , σαν να τίναζε, να καθαρίσει, τον ποπο του.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το καλό. Είναι μαγεία η όλη διαδικασία. Το έζησα πέρσυ το θαύμα αυτό. 
Μην αλλάξεις τα αυγά. Εγώ δεν τα χα πειράξει πέρσυ τα δικά μου. 
Όσο για τον μπαμπά δεν ξέρω τι να σε συμβουλευσω. Δε νομίζω να είναι κάτι. Απλά θα τεντώνεται και τινάζεται όπως λες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, Μακαρι, να πάνε ολα καλα......θα ανεβάσω φωτό, να το δείτε, και να μου πειτε......και θα παρακολουθώ...... :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## wild15

Μπράβο! !!Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια στα αυγουλακια !!! 

θα σου λεγα να τα αφηνες αλλα επειδη με ανησυχει ο αρσενικος , θα ελεγα προς το παρον να τα αλλαζεις να μην  ερχονται σε επαφη με αυτον 


Βγαλε την κοιλια του αμεσα με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα  , μεχρι κατω εκει που κουτσουλα και να φαινεται και η αμαρα του (το γεννητικο του οργανο ) 

Αν ειναι 100 % αρσενικο , τοτε ειναι αρρωστο .Αν ειναι θηλυκο που υποθετω θα ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι αν κελαηδουσε στο φουλ ) τοτε ισως εχει καμμια δυστοκια 

Σε καθε περιπτωση εχει καποιο προβλημα

----------


## IscarioTis

Αθανασια καλως ηρθες στην μαγεια της φυσης,τα αυγα τα αλλαζεις αμα θες δεν ειναι στανταρ ο καθενας εχει το δικο του σκεπτικο,οσο για τον μπαμπα της υποθεσης το κανει μερες?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλή επιτυχία στο ζευγάρι σου Σούλα. Εύχομαι να μην είναι τίποτα αυτό με τον αρσενικό. Συνήθως αντικαθιστούν τα αυγά αυτοί που έχουν περισσότερα από ένα δύο ζευγάρια, αλλά αν θες μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις και εσύ, ειδικά μετά από αυτό που είπε και ο Δημήτρης. Βέβαια αν κάθονται συνεχώς από πάνω του και έχει αρκετές ώρες που εκκολάφτηκε ενδέχεται να έχει ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία αφού έχει ανέβει και η θερμοκρασία του αυγού.

----------


## Soulaki

> Καλη συνεχεια στα αυγουλακια !!! 
> 
> θα σου λεγα να τα αφηνες αλλα επειδη με ανησυχει ο αρσενικος , θα ελεγα προς το παρον να τα αλλαζεις να μην  ερχονται σε επαφη με αυτον 
> 
> 
> Βγαλε την κοιλια του αμεσα με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα  , μεχρι κατω εκει που κουτσουλα και να φαινεται και η αμαρα του (το γεννητικο του οργανο ) 
> 
> Αν ειναι 100 % αρσενικο , τοτε ειναι αρρωστο .Αν ειναι θηλυκο που υποθετω θα ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι αν κελαηδουσε στο φουλ ) τοτε ισως εχει καμμια δυστοκια 
> 
> Σε καθε περιπτωση εχει καποιο προβλημα


Κ.Δημητρη, ειναι στάνταρ, αρσενικό, εκτός του οτι κελαηδάει, ειναι αυτός που ζευγαρώνει, με την θυληκιά.....βάζω φωτό, αμέσως.
Εβαλα το χωρισμα στην ζευγαρωστρα.....να μην πηγαινει στο αυγο.Θα τα καταφερει μονο, το κοριτσι?

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG]<iframe width="480" height="360" src=[IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
Να τος, ο μελλον, μπαμπας.

----------


## Soulaki

Τρώει τα σίδερα ο ερμος, θέλει, να πάει κοντά της......Αχ, ποσό τον λυπαμαι......

----------


## Soulaki

Επισης, τωρα που είπα τρώει.....τρώει και αρκετό σουπιοκοκαλο.....

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι θηλυκο και εχει δυστοκια 

ακολουθεις πληρως οτι λεει το αρθρο 

*ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής

*πας αμεσα σε φαρμακειο και βρισκεις almora plus και konakion βιταμινη Κ  αιμοστατικη 

το almora διαλυεις 1 φακελλο σε 100 ml χυμο πορτοκαλιου ετοιμο φρεσκοανοιγμενο ή στυμμενο και δινεις συχνα οσο θελει σε σταγονες στο στομα με συρριγκα 

το konakion δινεις αμεσα με συρριγκα 1 σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτη 

ασβεστιο σε οτι μορφη εχεις , πρεπει να δοθει κα αυτο αμεσα αλλα οχι στο ιδιο ποτηρι με την πορτοκαλαδα 


Το πουλι εχει παθει αιμοραγια (μαλλον απο το αυγο που δεν μπορει να βγει ή να σχηματιστει εσωτερικα ) και κινδυνευει αμεσα απο περιτονιτιδα 

Παιρνεις λοιπον και augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg , την κανεις υγρο οπως λεει η συσκευασια και δινεις αμεσα 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα .Για τις επομενες μερες θα τα πουμε αν ολα πανε καλα , με πμ 


ΖΕΣΤΗ , ΖΕΣΤΗ , ΖΕΣΤΗ !!!!!!!!!!!  Καστορελαιο στην αμαρα και ολα τα αλλα οπως ειπαμε .Ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα .... θελει να γυρισει στο αυγο της (δικο της ειναι μαλλον ) για αυτο χτυπιεται στα καγκελα αλλα θελω να βρεθει σε περιβαλλον ζεστης 30 β τουλαχιστον .Δεν μας απασχολει το αυγο ειδικα αν το κλωσσα η αλλη ή δεν εχει κλωσσηθει μεχρι τωρα


Σου στελνω με πμ κινητο για οτι χρειαστει

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ......δεν το πιστευω, οτι ειναι θυληκο.....πέρυσι αυγό, δεν είδα.....τι να πω.
Και να ανεβαίνει, πάνω στην αλλη, για ζευγάρωμα.....εχω μείνει, άφωνη......
Κανω οτι μου λέτε, και ελπιζω να πάνε ολα καλα.

----------


## jk21

Σε συνθηκες αιχμαλωσιας ειναι συχνες (οχι κανονας αλλα συχνη ) τετοιες συμπεριφορες

----------


## Soulaki

Εννοείται, το αυγό, ειναι το μονο που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, αυτη τη στιγμή.
Τα πήρα ολα, και της τα έδωσα.......θα ήθελα οποτε μπορέσετε, να μου πειτε, ποσσες φορες να δώσω, κονακιον, και αντιβίωση.Αλμορα, θα δώσω, για οσο πίνει, μέχρι να κοιμηθώ.
Εβαλα και μπόλικο, κάστρο έλαιο....
Αναψα και το τζάκι, να ζεστάνει.....έχει πρηστεί, τωρα πια, φαινεται...μια μπάλα, στην Αμαρα.
Ευχομαι να τα καταφέρει.....
της έστρωσα και μια πετσετουλα, στο κλουβί κάτω, για να πάει να κάτσει, να ζεσταθεί.....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Όχι βρε παιδί μου. Τι ατυχία. 


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Οι δοσολογίες, που ζητάω, παραπάνω, ειναι για αύριο.....να ξέρω τι θα δώσω.

----------


## Soulaki

> Όχι βρε παιδί μου. Τι ατυχία. 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αστα Μαργαρίτα, πηγαμε για μαλλί, και βγήκαμε κουρεμένοι......

----------


## jk21

konakion αν πιει σωστα τη μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη σημερα (σχεδον 0.06 ml με συρριγκα του 1 ml ) ειναι υπεραρκετη  αλλιως αν χυθει και απεξω ελαχιστη , δωσε μια δευτερη (υποθετω θα εχεις ηδη δωσει εδω και λιγες ωρες την πρωτη ) τωρα 

αντιβιωση αρκει η μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη για σημερα (εδω δινεις δευτερη σημερα μονο αν ξεκαθαρα η πρωτη η περισσοτερη πηγε εξω . Αρκει η μια αν ελαχιστη βγηκε απεξω ) .Για αυριο θα σου πω το πρωι , αφου δουμε πως ξυπνησε το πουλακι .Θα εχω το νου μου να περιμενω νεα οτι ωρα και να ξυπνησεις 

Ασβεστιο τι δινεις στο στομα εκτος απο σουπιοκοκκαλο; Παιζει και μια περιπτωση να μην εχει μεινει μεσα αυγο αλλα αν αυτο στην φωλια ειναι δικο της  , να την δυσκολεψε πολυ να βγει και η αιμοραγια να ειναι απο την πιεση που δεχτηκε στο γεννητικο της συστημα στην εξοδο του αυγου και τωρα να σχηματιζει το καινουργιο αυγο .Το οτι εχει φουσκωσει στο πτερωμα δεν ειναι το καλυτερο σημαδι αν εχει παραλληλα και ζεστη αλλα ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα . Να δοθει σιγουρα το almora με πορτοκαλαδα για να ενισχυθει ο οργανισμος με αιμα ,γιατι εχει ηδη χασει καποιο .Αν σου ειναι ευκολο να την δουμε ξανα τωρα

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα οτι αναφερεσαι για αυριο .Σιγουρα αλλη μια konakion το πρωι 

για την αντιβιωση θα δωσεις το ιδιο (μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη ) μονο αν ειχε ακομα εντελως χαλια αλλα ζει . Αν ειναι καλυτερα σου στελνω για να μην αγχωνεσαι , δοσολογια ποτιστρας με πμ τωρα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μου ήρθε και στο μυαλό τώρα η σκέψη να τα χωριζες και τελείως δωμάτιο να μην ακούει το ένα το άλλο μπας και ηρεμήσουν και οι ορμόνες. Για να γλυτώσεις τα χειρότερα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

> konakion αν πιει σωστα τη μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη σημερα (σχεδον 0.06 ml με συρριγκα του 1 ml ) ειναι υπεραρκετη  αλλιως αν χυθει και απεξω ελαχιστη , δωσε μια δευτερη (υποθετω θα εχεις ηδη δωσει εδω και λιγες ωρες την πρωτη ) τωρα 
> 
> αντιβιωση αρκει η μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη για σημερα (εδω δινεις δευτερη σημερα μονο αν ξεκαθαρα η πρωτη η περισσοτερη πηγε εξω . Αρκει η μια αν ελαχιστη βγηκε απεξω ) .Για αυριο θα σου πω το πρωι , αφου δουμε πως ξυπνησε το πουλακι .Θα εχω το νου μου να περιμενω νεα οτι ωρα και να ξυπνησεις 
> 
> Ασβεστιο τι δινεις στο στομα εκτος απο σουπιοκοκκαλο; Παιζει και μια περιπτωση να μην εχει μεινει μεσα αυγο αλλα αν αυτο στην φωλια ειναι δικο της  , να την δυσκολεψε πολυ να βγει και η αιμοραγια να ειναι απο την πιεση που δεχτηκε στο γεννητικο της συστημα στην εξοδο του αυγου και τωρα να σχηματιζει το καινουργιο αυγο .Το οτι εχει φουσκωσει στο πτερωμα δεν ειναι το καλυτερο σημαδι αν εχει παραλληλα και ζεστη αλλα ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα . Να δοθει σιγουρα το almora με πορτοκαλαδα για να ενισχυθει ο οργανισμος με αιμα ,γιατι εχει ηδη χασει καποιο .Αν σου ειναι ευκολο να την δουμε ξανα τωρα


Αντιβιωση, και κονακιον, πήρε κανονικά την δόση που μου είπατε.
Αλμορα έδωσα τέσσερις φορες. Με φρέσκο στημένο πορτοκαλί, και Επισης στις 8.30, έδωσα και νεράκι με σύριγγα, γιατι δεν την είδα να πίνει.
Αυριο θα σας βάλω πάλι φωτό κοιλιάς, να μου πειτε.Παντως την τελευταία φορά που την έπιασα, έχει πρηστεί αρκετά, σαν να έχει αβγό.
Της έβαλα, και αυγοτροφούλα, αυτήν που φτιάχνω μόνη μου, και κατέβηκε να φάει, λίγο.
Τωρα κοιμάται, μπροστά, στο σχεδόν σβησμένο τζάκι, για ζεστούλα.
Ασβεστιο, δεν δινω κατι άλλο εκτός του σουπιοκοκαλου, που τρώει, πιο πολυ, αυτες τις μέρες.....η Χριστίνα, μου πρότεινε να πάρω υγρό, αύριο, από πετ.

----------


## Soulaki

> Μου ήρθε και στο μυαλό τώρα η σκέψη να τα χωριζες και τελείως δωμάτιο να μην ακούει το ένα το άλλο μπας και ηρεμήσουν και οι ορμόνες. Για να γλυτώσεις τα χειρότερα.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μια παρεούλα είπα να πάρω...και κοιτά που καταλήξαμε.Αν και το καινούργιο το σκουφατο , ειναι θυληκο, βλέπω να εχω πάλι τα ίδια.....λες να γεννάνε αυγά, επειδή βλέπει η μια την αλλη?  :: 
Τι να πω.
Παντως το μονο σίγουρο, ειναι οτι θα σιγουρευτώ, για το φύλο.Υποτιθετε, οτι ειναι κορίτσι....το σκουφατο, εννοώ. :Confused0007:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σούλα μόλις γίνει καλά και ηρεμήσετε καλό θα ήταν να σιγουρεψεις το φύλλο. Ας τα δει κάποιος έμπειρος να σε βοηθήσει και μετά καλυτερα να δώσεις το ένα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

Σουλα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.Ειχα και εγω προσφατα μια θυληκια με δυστοκια,και εκανα τα ιδια που σου λεει ο Δημητρης και καταφερα να την σωσω.Παρατησε βεβαια ολα τα αυγα που ειχε κανει,αλλα τωρα εχει κανει αλλα και τα κλωσσα.Σε καθε περιπτωση προεχει να σωσεις την καναρα.Μου κανει εντυπωση ομως πως κελαιδαγε...

----------


## Soulaki

Μαργαρίτα,προφανώς  εννοείς, αν ειναι και τα δυο θυληκιά? Να δώσω το ενα για να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα?
Gtsaka, δεν ξανα ειχα παλιότερα καναρινι......οποτε δεν εχω μέτρο σύγκρισης, του ποσο κελαηδάει, ενα αρσενικό.
Απο εκει που το πήρα, το φυσήξε αυτη, στην αμαρα, και μου είπε οτι ειναι αρσενικό..... :Ashamed0005:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ναι. Αν είναι το ίδιο φύλλο.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Nα μας βαλεις αυριο φωτο και απ αυτο να δουμε εκει που κουτσουλα το γεννητικο του οργανο

Αν ολα πανε καλα και ειναι θηλυκα και τα δυο , τελος της ανοιξης θα σου δωσω μικρα αρσενικα για του χρονου να τις ζευγαρωσεις 

οχι δεν πυρωνει η μια την αλλη .Απλα αν ειναι θηλυκα  , πυρωσανε λογω εποχης και βρισκουν εκτονωση το ενα με το αλλο , αν και δεν αποκλειω να εχουμε καμμια εκπληξη με το αλλο και απλα η δικια σου προσπαθουσε να τον σπρωξει σε ζευγαρωμα οταν την ειδες να προσπαθει να καβαλησει το αλλο 

Ναι παρε αυριο ασβεστιο ειτς απο πετ σοπ ειτε αναβραζον απο φαρμακειο και αν ειναι απο φαρμακειο , καλα ειναι να εχει μεσα και γλυκονικο ασβεστιο εκτος απο ανθρακικο

----------


## Soulaki

Το λυπομουνα μονο του, να ειναι.....και αρσενικό να έπαιρνα, θα έπεφτε ξύλο.......οποτε κατέληξα σε θυληκο....Υποτιθετε.
Η λύση ειναι η μοναξιά? Τι κανουν αυτοί που έχουν πάνω από ενα πουλακι?

----------


## Soulaki

> Nα μας βαλεις αυριο φωτο και απ αυτο να δουμε εκει που κουτσουλα το γεννητικο του οργανο
> 
> Αν ολα πανε καλα και ειναι θηλυκα και τα δυο , τελος της ανοιξης θα σου δωσω μικρα αρσενικα για του χρονου να τις ζευγαρωσεις 
> 
> οχι δεν πυρωνει η μια την αλλη .Απλα αν ειναι θηλυκα  , πυρωσανε λογω εποχης και βρισκουν εκτονωση το ενα με το αλλο , αν και δεν αποκλειω να εχουμε καμμια εκπληξη με το αλλο και απλα η δικια σου προσπαθουσε να τον σπρωξει σε ζευγαρωμα οταν την ειδες να προσπαθει να καβαλησει το αλλο 
> 
> Ναι παρε αυριο ασβεστιο ειτς απο πετ σοπ ειτε αναβραζον απο φαρμακειο και αν ειναι απο φαρμακειο , καλα ειναι να εχει μεσα και γλυκονικο ασβεστιο εκτος απο ανθρακικο


Αύριο, θα εχουμε φωτογράφηση, αφου πάω την μικρη σχολείο, και θα μου πειτε.
Πλεον καμία εμπιστοσύνη στα πετ σοπ.Στο σκουφατο, έβαλα κανονικά αλοιφή πομαντα, μιας και τα εχω με χώρισμα, και δεν έχει επαφή με το αυγό.
Το αναφέρω, γιατι μου φάνηκε, οτι και αυτη φουσκώνει σιγά, σιγά......αλλα το βλέπουμε αύριο σίγουρα.
Την φωλιά την άφησα, μονο και μονο, για να γεννάει εκει, που ειναι μαλακα, και πιο ζεστά από τον πάτο του κλουβιού.
Το χώρισμα δεν το βγάζω, για να μπορω να την πιάνω εύκολα.....τωρα άμα κανει και η αλλη αυγό, θα δω τι θα κάνω....ελπιζω να μην έχει δυστοκία και αυτη.
Σας Ευχαριστω που με σκεφτήκατε για μικρά αρσενικά......ας δούμε ομως τι θα γίνει με αυτα, και βλέπουμε.

----------


## jk21

Σουλα ο καθενας παιρνει καποιο πουλακι αναλογα με το τι θελει απο αυτο .Εγω προσωπικα αν δεν μπορουσα να τα ζευγαρωνω ,δεν θα τα ειχα . Απλα πρεπει να εχουμε τοσα , οσα  μπορουμε να δινουμε τα μικρα τους καπου που πιστευουμε οτι θα τα προσεξουν εξισου .Αν αποφασισεις να τα ζευγαρωσεις , να εχεις δεδομενο Θεου θελοντος αν εχω φυσιολογικα αποτελεσματα στις γεννες , οτι θα σου δωσω εγω

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Η πρωτη φωτο, ειναι απο το σκουφατο.
Η δευτερη απο το αρρωστο.Καπως ζωηρο ειναι σημερα.Πηγε στα σπορια, και στο αυγο για λιγο.Την αντιβιωση την εβαλα στο νερο...αν δεν πιει, την δινω παλι στο στομα.
Το υγρο ασβεστιο, παλι το ιδιο? και ποσο, βαζω στο στομα.
Νερο δεν βλεπω να πινουμε
.Κονακιον εδωσα.

----------


## Soulaki

Ήπιε δυο γουλιτσες νεράκι πριν λίγο....

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις οπως και χθες .Ζεστη , αντιβιωση στο στομα (κονακιον αν εδωσες σημερα , οχι αλλο μεχρι το βραδυ ) και συχνα almora με πορτοκαλαδα και σιγουρα ασβεστιο το συντομοτερο .Αν βρεις σκευασμα σε πετ σοπ δινεις στο στομα οπως λεει η συσταση του .Αν σε φαρμακειο , με παιρνεις τηλεφωνο και δεν το σηκωσω θα σε παρω εγω αν ειμαι στην ταξη και το εχω σε σιγη , στο επομενο διαλλειμα 

Ειναι εμφανες οτι υπηρξε αιμοραγια εσωτερικα και δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει σταματημενο μαλακο αυγο  ... Θα αισιοδοξουμε οταν γινει κινητικο ή ειναι εμφανης η απορροφηση του αιματος .

----------


## Soulaki

Tabernil calico, στο νερό, εχω βρει δοσολογια.....αλλα της εχω την αντιβίωση.
Στο στόμα, μπορω να δώσω? Και ποσό?
Πολλες οι ερωτήσεις.Σηγχωρεστε, μια μαμά σε απόγνωση..... ::  :Happy:

----------


## Soulaki

Ρίσκαρα, και της έβαλα, κανά δυο σταγόνες στο στόμα απευθείας.
Εβαλα και στην ποτίστρα της άλλης, 30 σταγόνες σε 100ml.ετσι διαβασα στις οδηγίες.....πολυ μου φαινεται.Τελος πάντων.
.... ::  :Happy:

----------


## Soulaki

> Συνεχιζεις οπως και χθες .Ζεστη , αντιβιωση στο στομα (κονακιον αν εδωσες σημερα , οχι αλλο μεχρι το βραδυ ) και συχνα almora με πορτοκαλαδα και σιγουρα ασβεστιο το συντομοτερο .Αν βρεις σκευασμα σε πετ σοπ δινεις στο στομα οπως λεει η συσταση του .Αν σε φαρμακειο , με παιρνεις τηλεφωνο και δεν το σηκωσω θα σε παρω εγω αν ειμαι στην ταξη και το εχω σε σιγη , στο επομενο διαλλειμα 
> 
> Ειναι εμφανες οτι υπηρξε αιμοραγια εσωτερικα και δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει σταματημενο μαλακο αυγο  ... Θα αισιοδοξουμε οταν γινει κινητικο ή ειναι εμφανης η απορροφηση του αιματος .


Εχω χαζέψει πια......ούτε το μην. σας, δεν είδα.Εδωσα δυο περίπου σταγόνες ασβεστιο, στο στόμα.Αυτο κάθε ποτε το ξαναδίνω?
Επισης, έχει γίνει το πούπουλο, στον λαιμό, σκληρό από την πορτοκαλάδα.....μπορω να κάνω κατι?της έβαλα μπάνιο, και δεν μπαίνει μεσα.

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι το συμπληρωμα σαν επιλογη γιατι εχει γλυκονικο ασβεστιο στη συνθεση 

η δοσολογια ειναι 15 σταγονες για περιοδο 15 ημερων πριν την ωοτοκια στα 40 ml νερου , δηλαδη 1μσιυ σταγονα στα 4 ml που πινει ενα καναρινι σε μια μερα .Δηλαδη μπορεις να δινεις 1μισυ σταγονα καθε μερα στην ουσια στο στομα αδιαλυτη .Με δεδομενο οτι δεν εχεις δωσει και με δεδομενο οτι εχει υπαρκτο προβλημα  , της δινεις για δυο μερες 4 συνολικα σταγονες καθε μερα και μετα μια σταγονα καθε  15 πανω κατω ωρες  για καποιες μερες εκτος αν γινει τελειως καλα οποτε θα δινεις την κανονικη δοσολογια στην ποτιστρα

η augmentin δεν εχει θεμα με παραλληλη χορηγηση με ασβεστιο


παρε βαμβακι και βαλε σε νερο χλιαρο 40 βαθμων και καθαρισε τα πουπουλα  .Να ειναι παντα σε ζεστη , ειδικα οταν καθαρισεις 



το αλλο ειναι θηλυκο και αυτο αλλα χωρις υποψια προβληματος

----------


## xrisam

Oλα καλά να πάνε Σούλα, να γεννησει να ανακουφιστεί το κακόμοιρο. Τι περίπτωση και αυτη... :Confused0006:

----------


## Soulaki

> μια χαρα ειναι το συμπληρωμα σαν επιλογη γιατι εχει γλυκονικο ασβεστιο στη συνθεση 
> 
> η δοσολογια ειναι 15 σταγονες για περιοδο 15 ημερων πριν την ωοτοκια στα 40 ml νερου , δηλαδη 1μσιυ σταγονα στα 4 ml που πινει ενα καναρινι σε μια μερα .Δηλαδη μπορεις να δινεις 1μισυ σταγονα καθε μερα στην ουσια στο στομα αδιαλυτη .Με δεδομενο οτι δεν εχεις δωσει και με δεδομενο οτι εχει υπαρκτο προβλημα  , της δινεις για δυο μερες 4 συνολικα σταγονες καθε μερα και μετα μια σταγονα καθε  15 πανω κατω ωρες  για καποιες μερες εκτος αν γινει τελειως καλα οποτε θα δινεις την κανονικη δοσολογια στην ποτιστρα
> 
> η augmentin δεν εχει θεμα με παραλληλη χορηγηση με ασβεστιο
> 
> 
> παρε βαμβακι και βαλε σε νερο χλιαρο 40 βαθμων και καθαρισε τα πουπουλα  .Να ειναι παντα σε ζεστη , ειδικα οταν καθαρισεις 
> 
> ...


Πόσο πολυ σας Ευχαριστω......και εγω και το κοριτσάκι μου.Να σας έχει καλα ο θεός....

----------


## Soulaki

> Oλα καλά να πάνε Σούλα, να γεννησει να ανακουφιστεί το κακόμοιρο. Τι περίπτωση και αυτη...


Σε Ευχαριστω Χρυσά μου, δεν εχω κοιμηθεί ολη την νύχτα.....Μακαρι.

----------


## Soulaki

Λοιπόν, της έδωσα Αλμορα σε πορτοκαλάδα φρέσκο....την έπλυνα, οπως μου είπατε, και ειχα ήδη ανάψει το τζάκι και την εχω δίπλα, στα ζεστά....εχω βάλει και δυο φορες, κάστορέλαιο.
Αντιβιωση, έβαλα στο στομα,τελικα, γιατι δεν την είδα να πίνει νερό, εκτός από δυο γουλιές το πρωί.
Δεν τρώει ιδιαίτερα, πολυ λίγο τσιμπολογάει, και μάλλον αυτο δικαιολογεί, αυτο το κοκαλάκι που έχει αρχήσει να φαινεται.
Καρινα το λέμε, αν εχω καταλάβει καλα.Αν συνεχίσει η κατάσταση, θα ξεκινήσω να ταΐζω με κρόκο, λιωμένο, σε ζεστό νερό.....
Τι άλλο να κάνω δεν ξέρω. :sad:

----------


## Soulaki

> μια χαρα ειναι το συμπληρωμα σαν επιλογη γιατι εχει γλυκονικο ασβεστιο στη συνθεση 
> 
> η δοσολογια ειναι 15 σταγονες για περιοδο 15 ημερων πριν την ωοτοκια στα 40 ml νερου , δηλαδη 1μσιυ σταγονα στα 4 ml που πινει ενα καναρινι σε μια μερα .Δηλαδη μπορεις να δινεις 1μισυ σταγονα καθε μερα στην ουσια στο στομα αδιαλυτη .Με δεδομενο οτι δεν εχεις δωσει και με δεδομενο οτι εχει υπαρκτο προβλημα  , της δινεις για δυο μερες 4 συνολικα σταγονες καθε μερα και μετα μια σταγονα καθε  15 πανω κατω ωρες  για καποιες μερες εκτος αν γινει τελειως καλα οποτε θα δινεις την κανονικη δοσολογια στην ποτιστρα
> 
> η augmentin δεν εχει θεμα με παραλληλη χορηγηση με ασβεστιο
> 
> 
> παρε βαμβακι και βαλε σε νερο χλιαρο 40 βαθμων και καθαρισε τα πουπουλα  .Να ειναι παντα σε ζεστη , ειδικα οταν καθαρισεις 
> 
> ...


Augmentin, και ασβεστιο στην ίδια ποτίστρα εννοειτε? ή οτι γενικότερα, το ενα δεν επηρεάζει το άλλο?

----------


## Soulaki

Το πουλακι, στέγνωσε, και έφαγε λίγο, ομως τωρα που το έπιασα, παρόλο που το έπλυνα, έχει ξεραθεί το πούπουλο, επάνω του.....πάλι....τι να κάνω?να το ξανά πλύνω?
Τι στο καλο, με τίποτα δεν φεύγει?
Επισης, εχω ακόμα στο νερό την αντιβίωση.....έχει πίει, τέσσερις φορες.....να την αφήσω, η να την βγάλω? Θυμίζω οτι έχει πάρει και από το στόμα, το πρωί.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σε ποιά περιοχή έχει στεγνώσει και κολλήσει το πούπουλο; βάλε λίγο λαδάκι να μαλακώσει και κάνε ελαφρύ μασάζ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Έχει στεγνώσει, ολο το μπροστά, μέχρι την αμαρα, γύρω από το κεφάλι, και λίγο τα φτερά......σχεδόν ολη.
Γιατι προκειμένου να πιει,τα φάρμακα,με το ενα χέρι κρατάω, και με το άλλο, ταΐζω, και τρέχουν ολα γύρω, και στο χέρι μου.
Της έβαλα μπανάκι, μπάς και μπει....
Και έβγαλα την αντιβίωση, που ειχα στο νερό, γιατι με την ζέστη, σκέφτηκα μην αλλοιωθεί......Αχ, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σκεφτώ.....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι ταλαιπωρία. Μπάνιο δε νομίζω να μπει. Και ίσως δε θα έπρεπε να βάλεις. Γιατί αν δεν έχει δυνάμεις πως θα στεγνώσει μόνη της μετά;
Προσπάθησε με λίγο ζεστό νεράκι μπας και μαλακώσουν 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Λοιπόν, παιδιά, εχω νέα πολυ ευχαριστααααα.Επιτελους, το αυγό βγήκε....μόλις το είδα, δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου.
Την έπιασα, της έδωσα κι άλλο, Αλμορα, καλού, κακού.Της έβαλα και στο νερό ασβεστιο.....
Αρχησε να τρώει σπόρια, και αυγό.
Την φωλιά, την μαζεύω? ή να την αφήσω, μπάς και κανει άλλο, να βολευτεί, να γεννήσει εκει....ούτως ή άλλως ασπορα ειναι, και ούτε και με νοιάζει, αρκεί το μωρό μου, να ειναι καλα.
Απο την αλλη σκέφτομαι, μην την προκαλεί, και κανει συνέχεια αυγά....
Την έπιασα, έχει ξεπρηστει, και το μαύρο, έχει ελαττωθεί.....αύριο θα σας βάλω φωτό, να δούμε την πορεία του.
1.για το μπανάκι, περιμένω γνώμες...Μαργαρίτα, τι λες? :bye: 

2.πως συνεχίζω, με τα φάρμακα.....δοσολογίες, και διάρκεια.
και 3.να ευχαριστήσω πολυ ολους σας, για τις ευχές, και τις συμβουλές......ιδιαίτερος, δε, τον καλο μου κ.Δημητρη, που και από την δουλειά του απίκο, ήτανε, να με βοηθήσει, και την Χριστινουλα μου, που και αυτη το ίδιο έκανε. :Party0038: 
Και να ζητήσω και συγνώμη, αν σε κάποιου τα μηνύματα δεν απάντησα.....ήμουν σε πανικό. :trash: 
Εκτος από το πουλακι, εχω και το παιδάκι μου, πάλι άρρωστο....διπλό το μέτωπο......

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Nα πως με καταντησε η μαμα, απο τα πολλα, σορωπια. :Mad0163: 
Δυσκολευομαι, και να κουνηθώ.

----------


## Nenkeren

> Λοιπόν, παιδιά, εχω νέα πολυ ευχαριστααααα.Επιτελους, το αυγό βγήκε....μόλις το είδα, δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου.


Πολύ καλα νέα,καλή αννάρωση να έχει το πουλάκι και να βρείς δύο καλούς γαμπρούς ! χεχε  :Big Grin:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Περαστικά σε όλους σας. Μα τι τραβάς η άμοιρη η μάνα;
Τερατάκι την κατάντησες την ομορφούλα. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω, είδες τι πάθαμε.....αστα.
Περιμενω να ,μου  δώσουν οδηγίες, για το τι να χορήγησω, από εδω και πέρα......γιατι βραδιάζει, και θα κανει νάνι, το κορίτσι μου.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Eτσι ειμαστε, αφου γεννησαμε.......

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστα σε πρωτη φαση νεα !!! σημαντικο οτι βγηκε το αυγο 
Συνεχιζεις το ασβεστιο σημερα ωστε να παρει συνολο 4 αδιαλυτες σταγονες στο στομα και αλλες τοσες θα παρει σταδιακα αυριο 

Συνεχιζεις almora plus στο στομα και μεσα στο almora διαλυεις κροκο βραστου αυγου και δινεις ποτε ποτε οσο θελει .Ειναι σημαντικο να παρει ενεργεια

Αυριο ξανα 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη augmentin το πρωι και θα τα πουμε για συνεχεια 

Αυριο ξανα 1 σταγονα konakion στο στομα 


Μην περιμενεις να πλυθει .Μην το βρεχεις αλλο εκτος αν λαδωθει .Οταν θα εχει δυναμη θα καθαριστει μονο του . Kαστορελαιο θα ξαναβαλεις μονο αν δεις νεο αυγο στην αμαρα το πρωι να μην μπορει να βγει 

Ασε τη φωλια να υπαρχει και βαλτην εκει ή σε ζεστη πετσετα κοντα σε εντονη ζεστη 

Εχει ακομα φουλ αιμα ή υπολοιπο αυγου στα σπλαχνα της (προηγουμενο αυγο )

----------


## ndlns

Τη φωλιά είτε την πάρεις, είτε την αφήσεις, τα αυγά θα τα κάνει. Θα τα κάνει στον πάτο αν δεν έχει φωλιά. Δεν είχα δει την τελευταία σελίδα με το ποστ του Δημήτρη. Ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες του... Είχα προλάβει να γράψω τη γνώμη μου και την αφήνω, σε παρένθεση ...για σχολιασμό.
(Για τα φάρμακα, γνώμη μου είναι, αφού έφυγε το κολλημένο αυγό, να δίνεις στην ποτίστρα και να μην πιάνεις συνέχεια το πουλάκι. Βάλε μαζί οπωσδήποτε και ασβέστιο, γιατί μπορεί να συνεχίσει να κάνει αυγά. Φυσικά αυτά ισχύουν αν το πουλάκι είναι κινητικό, τρώει και πίνει κανονικά). Αν φοβάσαι μην αλλοιωθεί το φάρμακο, βάλε μισή ποτίστρα, με μισή δόση απ' όλα και άλλαξέ το το μεσημέρι. Περαστικά εύχομαι...


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο υπαρχει ακομα τεραστιος κινδυνος μολυνσης της περιοχης , ειτε γιατι υπαρχει μαλακο αυγο ή σπασμενο αυγο που εχει βγει στον κοιλιακο χωρο εκτος γεννητικου συστηματος (στο λεγομενο περιτοναιο  ) ειτε γιατι υπαρχει σταματημενη ή σχεδον σταματημενη αιμοραγια .Ειναι κρισιμο να συνεχιστει η αντιβιωση στο στομα , για σιγουρη παροχη ισχυρης ποσοτητας που βοηθα στο να μην υπαρξει σηψαιμια .Σιγουρα οτι βγηκε το αυγο ή ενα απο τα αυγα , εχει βοηθησει !

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, δεν με προλάβατε, και την ξανά έπλυνα, γιατι δεν μπορούσε να σταθεί.....ειναι μπροστά στο τζάκι, και στεγνώνει, πάλι, η ερμη.Οποτε για βράδυ δινω, μονο, ασβεστιο, και Αλμορα.....με αυγό, αν και έφαγε και μόνη....και σπορια,και αυγό, οχι βεβαια, οσο οταν ήταν στα καλα της......
Τωρα που στεγνώνει, βεβαια, καθετε σαν κοτούλα.....και δεν τρώει.
Την φωλιά, την αφήνω, με τα αυγά, ή χωρις?   ή δεν παίζει ρόλο?
Σας Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, παιδιά.

----------


## jk21

Αστην κανονικα με αυγα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω τώρα τα είδα αναλυτικά! Εύχομαι πραγματικά να είναι περαστικά και να συνέλθει πλήρως. Αυτές οι δυστοκίες των θηλυκών, μόνιμος εφιάλτης!

----------


## peris

Αχ πάντα τα θηλυκά τα τραβάνε όλα κρίμα εύχομαι να γίνει το πουλάκι γρήγορα καλά να μην τραβήξει άλλη ταλαιπωρία !!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Κωνσταντίνα, μου, αστα, έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πολυ το καημένο.....
Περικλη, σε Ευχαριστω, πολυ.....αυτο έλεγα και στον άντρα μου εχθές.....ολα τα θυληκιά τα τραβάνε.Τα καημενουλια τα πουλακια.....στέκονται φουσκωμένα, και Αντε να βρεις το φταίει.

----------


## Soulaki

Καταρχάς, καλημερα σε ολους......
Να ενημερώσω λόγο για την κατάσταση μας.Λοιπον.Πηραμε αντιβίωση στο στόμα, κονακιον στο στόμα, ασβεστιο Επισης, και έβαλα και στο νερό, για καλύτερα.
Δινω Αλμορα με πορτοκάλάκι φρέσκο.
Μετα το χθεσινό καλο, αυτη την φορά, μπανάκι, γίναμε πάλι μπαλίτσα, και ανέβασα ψηλά τις τροφουλες, μιας και μπορούμε να πηδήξουμε στο κλαρί.
Το πουλακι από το πρωί, ειναι πιο ζωηρό....αρχήςε να καλοπιζεται, τρώει περισσότερο σπορια, παρα αυγό (που εχω μόνιμα  βρασμένο στο κλουβι)
Της εχω μπανάκι, και προσπαθω με χαρτοπετσέτες, και σακουλάκι, να μην την ξανακάνω χάλια, μιας και δεν θελω αλλη ταλαιπωρία, τουλάχιστον από μέρους μου ,να υποστεί.
Οταν χαλαρώνει, καθετε μπαλίτσα, αλλες φορες, με κλειστά, ή μισόκλειστα μάτια.
Το απόγευμα, θα βάλω και μια φωτό κοιλιτσας, αν θεωρείται αναγκαίο,να την βλέπουμε, κάθε μερα.

----------


## jk21

Ναι θα ηθελα να εχουμε εικονα της κοιλιας 

Ειναι θετικοτατο οτι ζει (τωρα μπορω να σου πω οτι ημουν απαισιοδοξος μετα τη μελανη εικονα χαμηλα στην κοιλια )  και μαλιστα δειχνει καλυτερα 

Αν την ενοχλουσε νεο αυγο , δεν θα ανεβαινε στο κλαρι 

Ειμαι πια αισιοδοξος και θα ειμαι περισσοτερο αν εστω και λιγο το απογευμα δειχνει καλυτερα το αιματωμα

----------


## Soulaki

Aν μου το ειχατε πει εχθες αυτο, μαζι με το παιδι στο κρεβατι, θα ειχα και το πουλι.
Δειτε και πειτε μου, εχει καθολου διαφορα? εμενα ιδιο μου φαινεται.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Ειναι καλυτερα !!!

εχει μικρη μειωση του ογκου της μελανιας 

εχει μικροτερη καρινια και αρχιζει να κανει λιπακι στα ορια καρινας και κοιλιας 

ειναι σιγουρα παντως σταθεροποιημενη η κατασταση αν οχι καλυτερα , ομως η αντιβιωση πρεπει να συνεχισει στον ιδιο ρυθμο και τροπο 

υπαρχει μια υποψια διογκωσης πανω δεξια στο στομαχι .Αν μεινει και διογκωθει λιγο περισσοτερο , ισως μιλαμε για megabacteria αλλα τωρα μην μπλεκεις αλλο φαρμακο

----------


## Soulaki

Οποτε, συνεχίζω, με τα γνωστά, και βάζω κάθε μερα  φωτό, να μου λέτε, πως προχωράμε.
Ελπιζω να μην ειναι, megabakteria, :sad:  ποσσα φάρμακα να φορτωθεί?

----------


## jk21

Σουλα αν ξεφυγει απο το θεμα του πιθανου αιματωματος ή (κυριως ) τυχον ατελους αυγου στο εσωτερικο της , τοτε μην σε ανησυχει το megabacteria .Σπανια (ακομα και να υπαρχει )με fungustatine δεν υποχωρει .Και μην υπολογιζεις σε αυτο το << σπανια >> μονο οτι ισως εχεις δει εδω δημοσια

----------


## Soulaki

k.Δημητρη, ειχατε απολυτο δικιο, για αλλη μια φορα.Ειναι μεγαβακτηριο.
Φανταστειται, οτι και εγω που ειμαι ασχετη.....το ειδα να κουνιεται......την επιασα τωρα να της βαλω ασβεστιο, και την κρατησα λιγο παραπανω.....
Το ειδα να φουσκωνει, και να χανετε,ακριβως στο σημειο, που μου υποδειξατε.....με δικους του ρυθμους....που σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι η ανασα του η΄καποια αλλη ζωτικη λειτουργια.
Τωρα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Νομίζω ότι βλέπω θριλερ....
Τι άλλο πια;;;;


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μαργαρίτα....έλεος......πάνω που πάμε να στρώσουμε, ολο κατι  βγαίνει. :Ashamed0001: 
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω πια.

----------


## jk21

Παρε καψουλα των 150 mg fungustatin απο φαρμακειο  .Το πρωι θα ηθελα μεχρι τις 10 να μου βαλεις νεα φωτο . Θα σου στειλω τοτε ή και νωριτερα δοσολογια αλλα θελω να το ξαναδω πριν ξεκινησεις . Οχι να το επιβεβαιωσουμε αλλα θελω να δω την υπολοιπη κατασταση της .

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Καλη σας μερα.
Tωρα πια, ειναι εμφανες, νομιζω......παμε καλυτερα.Τι λετε?

----------


## jk21

Παμε σαφως καλυτερα 

το μπαλακι οχι , στη φωτο δεν ειναι εμφανες αλλα ισως διογκωνεται με την αναπνοη .Ομως θελω την αντιμετωπιση να την αφησουμε λιγο πιο πισω .Οχι τωρα να μη το ταλαιπωρεις αλλα το απογευμα οταν θα δουμε ξανα πως παει με το αιματωμα (δειχνει σταδιακα να απορροφιεται ) θελω να το δουμε σε βιντεο και να δω την κινηση

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, οποτε το απόγευμα, σας βάζω μια φωτό, πάλι, και θα προσπαθήσω, για το βίντεο.....ειναι δύσκολο να ανεβεί.....αργεί, υπερβολικά πολυ.
Εν το μεταξύ, θα εχω το fungustatin, και πράττουμε αναλόγως. :bye:

----------


## Soulaki

Να δώσω, κανένα φρούτο ή λαχανικό?την εχω μονο με σπορια, και αυγό....

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εμφανής η υποχώρηση. Καλό νέο. Άντε βρε Σούλα! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Παει σταθερα ολο και προς το καλυτερο !

δεν δινεις αυτη τη στιγμη fungustatine . Θα δωσεις οταν σταθεροποιηθει απ το αλλο προβλημα η υγεια της και εχει καθαρισει η κοιλια .Εχει το προβλημα εσωτερικα , οχι ομως για να πρεπει ντε και καλα να αντιμετωπιστει αυτη τη στιγμη 

Κρατησε σταθερη διατροφη σπορων αυγου για καποιες μερες .Ασε προς το παρον τα χορταρικα αλλα θα γινουν μετα την αντιβιωση φουλ απαραιτητα

----------


## Soulaki



----------


## jk21

το εχει το θεματακι της ... οπως στα ειπα

----------


## Soulaki

Πειτε μου, μονο, αν θέλετε.Την αντιβίωση, την δινω επτά μέρες, το κονακιον?ποσο?
Κατα τα αλλα, φανταζομαι, συνεχίζω με τα γνωστά...εννοώ, Αλμορα, και ασβεστιο.....καθημερινά, επι τέσσερα, στο στόμα.

----------


## ndlns

Πάει πολύ καλά. Άντε, υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε μία χαρά. Νομίζω ότι το πουλάκι σώθηκε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω, Νίκο, και Μαργαρίτα, να είστε καλα.....

----------


## xrisam

Αντε το κοριτσι να γίνει περδίκι να την καμαρώνουμε!!

----------


## jk21

Κονακιον 1 σταγονα την ημερα , να συμπληρωσεις 4 και μετα σταματας ,γιατι δεν δειχνει να εχει επεκταση στο αιματωμα 


Ασβεστιο συνεχισε απ αυριο με δυο σταγονες μονο στο στομα πρωι απογευμα


almora δινε ποτε ποτε και αν το βλεπεις πια δυνατο να κινειται στο κλουβι και να πινει νερο , βαλε 1/3 φακελλακι στην 100αρα . Μην δινεις στο στομα .Αν ομως δεν ειναι ακομα δυναμωμενο , δινε οπως εδινες στο στομα

----------


## Soulaki

Κονακιον, δινω ήδη τέσσερις μέρες.Προφανως εννοειτε άλλες τόσες?
Ασβεστιο, και Αλμορα, ποσσες μέρες ακόμα?
Να θυμίσω οτι ξεκινήσαμε Κυριακή.
Αυριο θα ξαναβαλω φωτό, το απόγευμα να μας δείτε.... :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Αρα δεν δινεις αυριο konakion αλλο . Θα δουμε αν ξαναδωσεις τις επομενες μερες αναλογα την εξελιξη .Εχει παρει ηδη αρκετη ποσοτητα 

Ασβεστιο για αλλες 2 μερες σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα οπως σου ειπα .Μετα 1 φορα καθε 4 μερες 2 σταγονες την ημερα . Οταν γινει τελειως καλα  , θα δουμε ποσο θα δινεις μετα 

Almora δωσε και αυριο οπως σου ειπα και αν το πουλι δεν εχει φουσκωμενο πτερωμα ( και απο οτι βλεπω δεν εχει πια εντονη καρινα ) , απο μεθαυριο σταματας

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, σας Ευχαριστω, πολυ.

----------


## IscarioTis

Μια χαρα λιγο υπομονη ακομα.
Αντε α την καμαρωσουμε μεσα στο κλουβακι να πεταει

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω, Δημητρη, η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι πια πολυ αισιόδοξη, και περιμένω πως και πως, να σταματήσουμε, και τέλειος τα φάρμακα, να μπούμε στην ρουτίνα μας.... ::

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Kοιταξτε, κορμι.....ανατολιτικο. :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
Περα απο την πλακα, ειμαστε, πολυ καλα.......ειχαμε ορεξη και για μπανακι, σημερα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Φτου μην το ματιασουμε το κορίτσι. 
Σούλα μπράβο σου. Χωρίς εσένα και το Δημήτρη φυσικά θα ήταν ξεγραμμενο το πουλάκι.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μην το συζητάς, η βοήθεια του κ.Δημητρη, ήταν καθοριστική, για το αποτέλεσμα.....Να ειναι καλα, ο άνθρωπος....με οικογένεια, δουλειά, και τόσες υποχρεώσεις, πάντα δίπλα μας....πολυ τον ευχαριστούμε, καθημερινά.
Ειμαστε πολυ τυχερές, και πιο πολυ, το κοριτσάκι-πουλακι μου.

----------


## jk21

Σουλα οσο ειστε κοντα στο 



θα ειμαι κοντα σας και γω , με τις δικες μου χαρες και λυπες στην εκτροφη μου ! 

Στηριξτε ενα χωρο που εχει πολλα να δωσει , ακομα και οταν εμεις κουραστουμε .Ενα χωρο πανω απο προσωπα !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ χάρηκα με την εξέλιξη!! Πραγματικά ήταν σοβαρό περιστατικό, αλλά όλα καλά! Αυτά να βλέπουμε να χαιρόμαστε!

----------


## Soulaki

ΚΑλημερες, καλημέρες.....τι κάνετε? Εμεις είμαστε πολυ καλα σημερα. :bye: 
Πηραμε την τελευταία δόση αντιβίωσης, και η μαμά, καλώς έχοντων των πραγμάτων σε τέσσερις μέρες, για αςσβεστιο,θα με ξαναπιάσει. :Jumping0011: 
Να ενημερώσω, οτι εδω και έξι μέρες, βάζω και στις άλλης κανάρας, μου το νερό, ασβεστιο.Προληπτικα.Για ποσό ακόμα να της δινω?
Επισης με το μέγα βακτήριο, κάνω κατι?εχω πάρει το φάρμακο, και περιμένω οδηγίες.
Φωτο, κοιλιτσας, το μεσημεράκι, θα βάλω.
Να εχετε ολοι, μια υπέροχη μερα.

----------


## jk21

Σουλα βλεπεις τη συσταση του σκευασματος για την προετοιμασια της περιοδου της αναπαραγωγης και ακολουθεις το προγραμμα για το υγειες πουλακι , οπως αναφερει εκει , αφηνοντας κενο 4 ημερων απο το ξεκινημα , αν εδωσες σε κεινο πυκνη δοση οπως στο θηλυκο που ειχε το προβλημα . Το ιδιο θα κανεις και στο πρωην αρρωστο θηλυκουλι μας , αφηνοντας μια εβδομαδα κενο απο τοτε που θα σταματησεις τις ενισχυμενες δοσεις που σου εχω πει να συνεχισεις με αιωμενο ρυθμο σιγα σιγα 

Πες μου αν και ποια πολυβιταμινη εχεις , ωστε να σου πω  πως θα την δωσεις απο αυριο αφου τελειωσει η αντιβιωση και για 7 μερες συνεχομενα .Στο τελος της εβδομαδας θα ξεκινησεις fungustatin σε δοσολογια που θα σου στειλω με πμ στην πορεια .Το πουλι δεν εχει πια εξωτερικα σημαδια του μυκητα και δεν ειναι κατι να επειγει  


Καλο  και χαλαρο Σαββατοκυριακο !!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Οι οδηγίες λένε, δεκαπέντε μέρες πριν την ωοτοκία, δινω 15 σταγόνες,σε σαραντάρα ml.Οποτε, θα της δώσω, για άλλες 9 μέρες.
Μετα διακόπτω για μια εβδομάδα, και ξαναδίνω?Μιλω για το υγιές πουλακι, και πάντα για ποτίστρα..Μπερδευτηκα, πάλι.

Και πειτε μου, γενικότερα, μεσα στο έτος, πρεπει ανα διαστήματα, προληπτικά, να τους βάζω ασβεστιο?
Επισης,  ποτε καταλαβαίνω την ωοτοκία . :Confused0007: Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδος?οποτε, να δινω να ειμαι καλυμμένη.

Για το αρρώστουλι, ξαναδίνω σε τέσσερις μέρες, μια πρωί, και μια βράδυ σταγόνα....αυτο το κατάλαβα,.και μου λέτε, για πόσο,εκτός αν μπορω και εδω να την βάζω στο νεράκι, να γλιτώσει τα πιασίματα.

Πολυβιταμινη, εχω την μουλτιβιτ, της Μπια φάρ,την οποία ομως εχω ανοίξει, Δυστηχως,δεν θυμάμαι ποτε.Ποσο τις κρατάμε αυτες? Γιατι αν ειναι καλύτερα να πάρω καποια αλλη.....και αν εχετε να μου προτείνετε καποια.
Πολλες ερωτήσεις.....δεν θα σας αφήσω, να ηρεμήσετε.... :bye:

----------


## Soulaki

Ακυρο, η πολυβιταμινη, εχει ληξει....αν παω να αγορασω την Δευτερα, πειραζει? εχω ενα θεμα, και μου ειναι δυσκολο, να βγω, σημερα.
Επισης, αυτην την φωλια, να της την βγαλω? την βλεπω με μαλλι, στο στομα, και αγχωνομαι.....

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Nα την και η κοιλιτσα μας..

----------


## Nenkeren

> Επισης, ποτε καταλαβαίνω την ωοτοκία .Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδος?οποτε, να δινω να ειμαι καλυμμένη.


Στην εξωτερική εκτροφή απο αρχές Μάρτη αρχίζει ετσι κι αλλιώς η προετοιμασία για τα καναρίνια ίσως και λιγο πιο νωρις γιατι τα καναρια έρχονται πιο νωρις σε ετοιμότητα απο τ΄άλλα πουλιά.Εσύ αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να έχεις σουπιοκόκκαλο μέσα στο κλουβι και όλο το χρόνο αν θες γιατι εκτός απο το ασβέστιο ξύνουν και τη μύτη τους εκεί πάνω και γένικα έχουν κάτι ν ασχολούνται,το σουπιοκόκκαλο καλύπτει έν μέρη την ανάγκη για ασβέστιο ακόμα και σε "απροειδοποίητη" ωοτοκία.Απλώς μετά απο τα μέσα Μάρτη που μεγαλώνει η μέρα αρχίζεις να σκέφτεσαι για συμπλήρωμα ασβεστιου.

Στην εσωτέρική εκτροφή ακόμη και στη μη εσκεμένη δηλαδή χωρίς να κάνεις κάποια προσπάθεια για αναπαραγωγή είναι φυσικό λόγω θερμοκράσιων και του φωτός να ετοιμάζονται τα πουλιά πιο νωρίς 1-2 μήνες στο περίπου,οπότε και εκεί πράττεις ανάλογα.Γενικά σημάδια του των θυληκων καναρινιών είναι τα κοντοπετάγματα με μία σχετική ανησυχία την οποία θα καταλάβεις απο την στιγμή που ξέρεις την προσωπικότητα του καναρινιού σου.

Σαν τελευταία λύση είναι το τσεκ της αμάρας που δεν προτείνεται γενικά γιατι στρεσάρει το πουλι,αλλα μπορείς να το κάνεις όταν θα θές να κανεις κάτι άλλο ταυτόχρονα στο πουλι εκείνη την περιόδο π.χ κοψιμο νυχιών,η οποία φαίνεται φουσκωμενη όταν τα πουλά έρχονται σε ετοιμότητα.




> και αν εχετε να μου προτείνετε καποια


Τώρα πολυβιταμίνες πόλλες multi vit chevita,nekton s,growmore plus tithebarn και πολλά πολλά αλλα,απλώς θέμα προσωπικής επιλογής.




> Nα την και η κοιλιτσα μας..


Τέλεια Αθανασία!!Πολύ χαίρομαι,καλό μήνα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω, πολυ Φίλιππε, με κάλυψες, σε αρκετές απορίες.
Σουπιοκοκαλο, εχω πάντα, οποτε, θα ενισχύω και με ασβεστιο, και ολα καλα.
Καλο μήνα και σε εσένα. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Στα περισσοτερα με υπερκαλυψε ο Φιλιππος 

πολυβιταμινη παρεα απο δευτερα καποια εκ των anima strath , mutavit , nekton q  , necton s , grow more plus  με προτεραιοτητα την σειρα που τις αναφερω .Η anima strath ειναι πιο ακριβη αλλα διαρκει πολυ περισσοτερα γιατι θελει μικρη δοσολογια , ειναι 100 ml και εχει νομιζω 5 ετη διαρκεια , γιατι στην ουσια οι θρεπτικες ουσιες βρισκονται σε προιον ζυμωσης μαγιας απο μελασσα και μαλλον αυτο παρατεινει τη διαρκεια της . Αν το πουλακι δεν προοριζεται στο μελλον ομως για αναπαραγωγες και της δινεις αυγουλακι συχνα και χορταρικα και η φθηνη betrimine (συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β ) απο φαρμακειο ειναι σουπερ για αυτο που θελουμε τωρα 

περι tabernil calcio  , δωσε και στην αρρωστη εστω για αλλες 10 μερες συνεχομενα ομως 15 σταγονες στα 40 ml νερο και  5 σταγονες μια μερα καθε βδομαδα , για την υπολοιπη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο μεχρι μεσα Ιουνη .Μερα δινε τοσο καθε μηνα μια φορα , αρκει να τρωει ποτε ποτε σουπιοκοκκαλο  .Το fungustatin θα το δωσεις μετα το 10ημερο του ασβεστιου (τις πρωτες 7 μερες θα εχει και βιταμινες και ασβεστιο στη ποτιστρα ,δεν πειραζει ) . Εκτος αν στον ελεγχο  καθε 3 μερες απο τωρα που θα κανουμε στην κοιλια , δουμε κατι υποπτο 

Η κοιλια της επανηλθε πληρως σε υγειη εικονα , νωριτερα και απ οτι ελπιζα !!!

----------


## Soulaki

Σας Ευχαριστω, παρα πολυ.....είστε αναλυτικότατος. :Happy0065: 
Φρουτα , χορταρικά, μου λέτε από ποτε αρχίζω.

----------


## Soulaki

Μια ακόμη απορία...(τι πρωτοτυπο) που μου ήρθε.
Τις πολυβιταμίνες, εκτός από αυτο το δεκαήμερο......γενικά, μεσα στο έτος, κάθε ποτε να τις δινω?
πχ.μια φορά τον μήνα, οπως και το ασβεστιο?

----------


## jk21

Οσο δινεις ασβεστιο και φαρμακα , ασε τα << πρασινα >>  .Για να πινει οσο νερο πρεπει και γιατι καποια χορταρικα δεσμευουν το ασβεστιο σε καποιο ποσοστο του .Μετα οσο θες ακομα και καθε μερα σταδιακα 

εξαρταται ποιες πολυβιταμινες εχει καποιος .Αν ειναι μονο βιταμινες Β , πολυ συχνα ! αν εχουν και A , D3  ή και αμινοξεα ,  θελει λιγο προσοχη  γιατι φορτωνονται συκωτι και νεφρα αντιστοιχα .Σε περιοδους ηρεμιας και μια φορα την εβδομαδα μια χαρα ειναι .Στην πτεροροια πιο συχνα αναλογα με το ποσο θα βλεπεις οτι την περνανε ευκολα ή πιο δυσκολα τα πουλια

----------


## Soulaki

::  :bye:

----------


## Soulaki

Με την φωλιά, τι να κάνω? Έχει και τα δυο, αυγά μεσα, ολο την φτιάχνει, τα σκεπάζει με μαλλί..... :Confused0007:

----------


## jk21

μαλλον θελει να παει σε νεα γεννα .Μαλλον πρεπει να την  παρεις , αν και δεν νομιζω αυτη τη γεννα να την αποφυγεις .Προσπαθησε στο σπιτι να μην εχει φως περισσοτερες ωρες απο το φυσιολογικο και αν γινεται σιγα σιγα λιγοτερο , αν και ειναι δυσκολο και ισως οχι σωστο να ξεπυρωσει εντελως τοσο νωρις και να οδηγηθει ισως προωρα σε πτεροροια .Αν παει μετα την δευτερη και σε τριτη γεννα , ισως να πρεπει μετα να σκεφτεις για αρσενικο

----------


## Soulaki

Θα την πάρω, τι να κάνω.....δεν θα ήθελα τουλάχιστον φέτος, γέννες, ειδικά μετα από αυτα που τράβηξε η καημενουλα.
Αλλα πάλι θα μου πειτε, αν ειναι να γεννήσει, θα γεννήσει, θα με ρωτήσει?
Ενα πουλακι, με το δικο της ιστορικό, και εννοώ την δυστοκία, θα έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα κάθε φορά που θα γεννά ή μπορεί και να μην της ξανατύχει?

----------


## jk21

Σουλα το προβλημα του πουλιου υπηρξε στο να βγαλει το αυγο , οχι στο να μεγαλωσει μικρα .Αν η αφαιρεση της φωλιας εχει ως αποτελεσμα στο να ηρεμησει ορμονικα και να σταματησει την ωοτοκια ( πιθανο αλλα οχι δεδομενο ) τοτε ναι εχει νοημα και το πουλι θα ξεκουραστει συσσωρευοντας μεσοπροθεσμα ασβεστιο ωστε στο μελλον πιθανοτατα να μην εχει θεμα .Λεω πιθανοτατα , γιατι συχνα ανατομικοι λογοι και οχι ελλειψης ασβεστιου ή και ορμονικοι οδηγουν ειτε σε δυσκολες ωοτοκιες ακομα και με σκληρο αυγο , ειτε σε μαλακα αυγα (οι ορμονικοι ) ακομα και οταν το ασβεστιο εχει ληφθει επαρκως αλλα δεν μπορει να οδηγηθει απο τον οργανισμο σωστα στο στοχο του τη συγκεκριμενη περιοδο . Αν ομως το πουλακι συνεχισει τις γεννες , δηλαδη δεν ηρεμησει ορμονικα , ο μονος τροπος  να γινει αυτο , ειναι να κλωσσησει αυγα ή και να μεγαλωσει μικρα , αφου τοτε εκ της φυσεως , πεφτουν τα οιστρογονα , τοσο στα θηλυκα πουλακια , οσο και σε αλλους οργανισμους και φυσικα στους ανθρωπους  , οπως φυσικα θα ξερεις και συ  :winky: 


την μειωση των οιστρογονων προσπαθουν να πετυχουν και οσοι με ανιδιοτελεις λογους (νομιζοντας οτι θα σταματησουν τα ατυχηματα σε αδεσποτα , αφου αυτα δεν θα γεννανε αλλα  , ξεχνωντας οτι το προβλημα ειναι το σταματημα αμοληματος νεων που παντα θα υπαρχει ,οσο θα εκτρεφουμε ζωα που δεν μπορουμε να προσφερουμε μια φυσιολογικη ζωη που σε αυτη περιλαμβανεται και η αναπαραγωγη φυσικα ... ) και κυριως με ιδιοτελεις προσωπικων συμφεροντων (για να εχουν την ησυχιας τους και να  εκμεταλλευονται τα ζωα για δικη τους ψυχικη ευχαριστηση , παρεα κλπ στερωντας το δικαιωμα που δεν στερουν απο τον εαυτο τους  ... οσοι το θελουν φυσικα για τον εαυτο τους ...   ) εφαρμοζουν οσοι στειρωνουν τα ζωα και συχνα ουτε με αυτο τον τροπο πετυχαινουν οτι ενστικτο ο Δημιουργος τους , τους εχει δωσει

----------


## Soulaki

Εχετε απόλυτο δίκιο, θα την αφήσω να δω πως πάει, και βλέπουμε.
Εχω παραγγείλει το Betrimine, μιας και δεν το βρηκα σε κανένα φαρμακείο.Θα το εχω το απόγευμα, μου είπαν.
Αυτο ειναι λέει σιρόπι.Τι αναλογία μπαίνει σε 100αρα ποτίστρα, ξέρουμε?

----------


## jk21

*Betrimine βιταμίνες Β*0.25 ml σε 100 νερου βαλε για 7 μερες

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, Μακαρι....αλλα που.
Με πήραν από το φαρμακείο....δεν κυκλοφορούν πια. :Mad0163: 
Θα πάω αύριο σε ενα πετ, να πάρω, γιατι με αυτα και με αυτα, περνάνε οι μέρες.

----------


## Soulaki

Βρηκα ενα tabernil total, και ενα άλλο πάλι tabernil, με βιταμίνη Β.Θα δω τι θα βρω αύριο στο μαγαζί.

----------


## jk21

απο αυτα στο ποστ 104 δεν βρισκεις κατι ;

----------


## Soulaki

Το mutavit, Επισης, αλλα αυτο δεν διαλύετε, σε νερό.....αν εχω καταλάβει και σωστά, από την περιγραφή.

----------


## Soulaki

Διαλύετε, τελικα, και το πήρα και ξεκινήσαμε, οποτε ολα οκ. :bye:

----------


## Soulaki

Το απόγευμα,θα σας βάλω φωτό, κοιλίτσες......έχουν παρα ζωηρεψει, τα κορίτσια.....και μαδάμε τα χαρτιά του κλουβιού.
Η σκουφατη,  φουσκώνει, και λίγο......βλέπω κι αλλα αυγά, να μου έρχονται. :Mad0163: 
Και καλα, η περσινή κοπέλα...έχει και μια σωστή διατροφή πίσω της.....η καινούργια , τι ζητάει?

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][IMG][/IMG]


H πρωτη φωτο, ειναι απο την αρρωστουλα.
Η δευτερη, απο την καινουργια, την σκουφατη, Φωτεινουλα μας.Πολυ πρηξιμο, διακρινω..... :Confused0007:

----------


## Soulaki

Μα της βάλω, την φωλιά, να γεννήσει εκει, να μην ταλαιπωρείται, το καημένο?

----------


## jk21

Η πρωτη εχει πιο καθαρη κοιλια !  η δευτερη εχει λιγο κουρασμενο συκωτακι αλλα οχι με προβληματικα εντερα 

ειναι πυρωμενες αλλα δεν βλεπω για αυριο αυγο ....

δεν ξερω Σουλα ... Γνωμη μου ειναι να κανουν το πρωτο αυγο (χωρις την << διεγερση >> της φωλιας ) στον πατο και αφου θα δεις οτι δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα η αφαιρεση ,τοτε βαζεις στα υπολοιπα αυγα να κατσουν να ηρεμησουν πανω τους

----------


## Soulaki

Αυτο θα κάνω, σας Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Soulaki

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρέα.Με τα κορίτσια μου, καλα τα πάμε.Για την ωρα κανένα δεν έχει γεννήσει, άλλο αυγό, αλλα είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί.Να ρωτήσω κατι, ήθελα.Την τελευταία φορά που έπιασα την αρρώστουλα μου, δεν είδα αυτο το πραγματακι που κουνιόταν στη κοιλιτσα της.
τι έγινε? Εξαφανίστηκε ? Ετσι γίνεται με αυτο? Την μια το βλέπεις, την αλλα, άφαντο?
Οπως και να έχει αύριο, θα ξανά ελέγξω
Οσον αφορά τις βιταμίνες, τελειώνω, και με αυτες αύριο, την καθημερινή συχνότητα, και πιάνω την εβδομαδιαία.
Με την θεραπεία, για το μέγα βακτήριο, ξεκινώ μεθαύριο, οποτε μου λέτε δοσολογια, οποτε μπορέσετε, και αν θέλετε και καμία φωτό ή οτι άλλο χρειάζεται......σας βάζω.
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## jk21

Σουλα αυτο που εβλεπες , ηταν το διογκωμενο στομαχι που ειχε γινει ενα με τον προστομαχο σαν μπαλακι , απο οχταρακι που ειναι κανονικα σαν σχημα με μικροτερο κυκλο τον προστομαχο και μεγαλο το στομαχι .Το megabacteria ειναι υπευθυνο συνηθως για αυτο ή αλλος μυκητας , γιατι εκ του αποτελεσματος μειωνεται ακομα και οταν ειναι πιο εντονο απο εσενα , παιρνοντας αντιμυκητισιακο φαρμακο. Δεν ξερουμε τους λογους που ξαφνικα αναπτυσσεται ( ενας απο αυτους ισως ειναι και το στρες ) ουτε οταν υποχωρει αν εξαφανιζεται τελειως . Ισως μικρη διογκωση να εμφανιζουν συχνα τα πουλια και να μην το περνουμε χαμπαρι και να υποχωρει .Η εντονη δεν υποχωρει χωρις φαρμακα . Η ερευνα για το megabacteria ακομα συνεχιζεται και πριν καποιες δεκαετιες το νομιζαν για βακτηριο μεγαλο σε μεγεθος σε σχεση με τα αλλα και οχι μυκητα .Εξου και το ονομα του (Megabacteria ) . Το επιστημονικο του macrorhabdus ornithogaster οφειλεται στο σχημα του σαν ραβδακι

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Η πρωτη φωτο ,ειναι απο την σκουφατη κοπελα μας.......δεν γεννησε ακομη.
Η δευτερη, ειναι απο την αρρωστουλα.Τι μου προτεινετε να κανω, οσον αφορα την θεραπεια για μεγαβακτηριο? οσο την κρατουσα, δεν ειδα να κινειται κατι. ::

----------


## jk21

να μην δωσεις κατι και να κανεις ελεγχο μια φορα την εβδομαδα

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, να ηρεμήσει λίγο από φάρμακα.Σας Ευχαριστω, παρα πολυ.

----------


## panagos

Τι τράβηξες και εσύ και το πουλάκι σου..Μπράβο σου ,εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά απο δω και πέρα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπράβο στα κορίτσια! Και σένα μέσα βάζω!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Να εισαι καλα, Μαργαριτουλα μου....ευχαριστούμε πολυ. :Love0001:

----------


## Soulaki

> Τι τράβηξες και εσύ και το πουλάκι σου..Μπράβο σου ,εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά απο δω και πέρα.


Σε Ευχαριστω Παναγιώτη, να εισαι καλα .

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
H δευτερη φωτο ειναι απο την πρωην αρρωστουλα.
Η πρωτη, ειναι απο την σκουφατη, που ακομα τιποτα δεν γεννησε....... :Indifferent0014: ολο φουσκωνει, αλλα τιποτα δεν γινετε.Απο ορεξη ειναι, οκ.Καλοπιζεται κανει μπανακι, και ειναι ζωηρη, αλλα με ανησυχει, που δεν γεννα
Τι λετε? ::

----------


## jk21

η πρωην αρρωστουλα  ειναι λιγο περισσοτερο πυρωμενη απο την αλλη

----------


## Soulaki

Αλήθεια. Κ.Δημητρη?
Εγω το πήγα βάσει φουσκώματος......η σκουφατη ,γίνετε μπαλίτσα.
Να μην ανησυχώ, λέτε?

----------


## jk21

αν φουσκωνει στο φτερωμα  ναι δεν ειναι κατι καλο και ισως κατι την ενοχλει στην υγεια της ... θα ηθελα να την δουμε αρχικα σε φωτο πως στεκεται και πες μας αν το κανει την περισσοτερη ημερα ή για λιγο

----------


## Soulaki

Θα σας βάλω αύριο φωτογραφία.Το κανει μεσα στην ημέρα.....οχι συνέχεια ομως.
Ανα διαστήματα, την βλέπω  φουσκωμένη, και μετα από λίγο ας πούμε, θα φάει, θα φτιάξει πούπουλο....τι να πω.
Με μπερδεύει, γιατι σκέφτηκα οτι ίσως λόγω του οτι ετοιμάζετε να γεννήσει, συμπεριφέρεστε, ετσι.

----------


## jk21

Ισως να μην ειναι κατι .. απλα να  φουσκωνει το φτερωμα για να το καθαρισει αμεσως μετα ...

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG]<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/soulaki1/embed/story"></iframe>[/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG]<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/soulaki1/embed/story"></iframe>[/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Kαλημερα σε ολους......
Αυτη ειναι η εικονα της κοπελας μου σημερα.Την περισσοτερη ωρα, ειναι οπως την βλεπετε......με διαλειματα, φαγητου, νερου, και μπανιου.
Της εβρασα αυγουλακι, και τρωει, αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα.. :sad: 
Η κουτσουλιτσα ισως επηρεαζετε και απο το αυγο που τρωει.....οσον αφορα το χρωμα.

----------


## Soulaki

Εν το μεταξύ, έπιασα την αλλη, να της τραβάει την ουρά.... :Confused0006: 
Τι στο καλο? Για νήμα την πέρασε?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ρε συ τι θα γίνει με τα κορίτσια σου; δε θα σε αφήσουν να ησυχάσεις.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Σούλα θέλεις να με ακούσεις πάρε ένα πυρωμένο αρσενικό (έστω δανικό) και βάλτον με την πρώην αρρωστούλα που έχει πυρωθεί το κορίτσι και ψάχνει μαλακό νήμα και άρχισε και τραβάει την ουρά της άλλης που από ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι και καλά στην φώτο η άλλη , και επιτέλους να περάσει όλη την διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής φυσιολογικά και πιστεύω να ηρεμήσει !!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Εχεις δίκιο Πέρη, το ξέρω οτι ειναι το ιδανικό.....αλλα που να βρω πουλί, τέτοια εποχή.
Ολοι τα ζευγαρώνουν.Αν περάσει το φετινό, του χρόνου, θα χρειαστώ αρσενικό, οπωσδηποτε.
Μαργαριτουλα μου, είδες? Δεν με αφήνουν, να πλητω, τα κορίτσια μου....ενναλαξ το πάνε.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αχ... Και γω μπακουρι τον έχω φέτος τον όμορφο και έχει παλαβωσει. Δύσκολα να τα συμμαζέψεις αν έχουν πάρει φόρα.  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πέρυσι δεν ειχα τέτοια θέματα.Ουτε αυγό δεν έκανε.....ήμουν σίγουρη οτι ειναι αγόρι.
Φετος ομως......
Εν το μεταξύ, λόγω του οτι τωρα η σκουφατη, δείχνει κατι να έχει.....δεν μπορω να βάλω άλλο πουλί, μηπως κολλήσει....και εκείνο.....τι να πω.
Ειναι ευθύνη, ειδικά αν δεν σου ανήκει.....το δανεικό.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και γω σαν και σένα σκέφτομαι Σούλα. 
Τις έχεις κοντά και μαδάει η μια την άλλη? Νόμιζα ότι ήταν σε χωριστά κλουβιά.

----------


## Soulaki

Τους έβαλα το χώρισμα.....ειναι στην ζευγαρωστρα.
Αυτο που πιο πολυ με απασχολεί, ειναι το τι να έχει η σκουφατη..... :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Για στείλε ένα μήνυμα στο Δημήτρη. Δε θα χει δει το θέμα σου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι σε γάμο.....των παιδιών στο φόρουμ.Δεν θα έχει προφανώς Ίντερνετ, ο άνθρωπος.Δεν θελω να ενοχλήσω.
Τους έβαλα φωλιά και νήμα, μπάς και θέλει μα γεννήσει η σκουφατη, και ανακουφιστεί.....τι να πω.
Εβγαλα και το χώρισμα, και τρέχουν και οι δυο, με τα νήματα στο στόμα.
Μου ειχα καποια στιγμή πει ο κ.Δημητρης, αν συνεχιστεί η κατάσταση, με τα πύρωματα, να τους βάλω φωλιά, μπάς και κλωσησουν, και εκτονωθούν εκει.
Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω τα ασπορα αυγά, πια, τα πέταξα, αλλα εχω ψεύτικα.....και σκέφτομαι, να τα βάλω, ή να τις αφήσω, να γεννήσουν, και να κλωτσήσουν , ο, τι βγει?

----------


## Soulaki

Καλημερα σε ολους, και καλη Κυριακή να εχουμε.
Ηθελα να ενημερώσω, οτι η μικρούλα μου από εχθές, ξεκίνησε αντιβίωση, και ελπιζω να πάνε ολα καλα, και αυτη την φορά.
Της έδωσα και ασβεστιο, στο στόμα, για να μην το βάλω στην ποτίστρα.....δεν ξέρω, αν κανει.
Η κοιλιά της ειναι φουσκωμένη, χωρις ομως μαυρίλες, οπως ήταν της άλλης.....παλιότερα.
Και κυρίως, να πω, οτι ώπου υπάρχει θέληση, υπάρχει και τρόπος......αναφερόμενη, στην Κωνσταντίνα μας, και στον κ.Δημητρη, που αν και μακριά μας αυτες τις μέρες, συνεννοήθηκαν και μου έστειλαν πμ με φάρμακο, και δοσολογια. :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

Το πουλακι δειχνει ταλαιπωρημενο και εμφανως οτι εχει προβλημα .Με δεδομενο οτι δεν εχει εξωτερικα σημαδια προβληματος στην κοιλια , μαλλον κατι εσωτερικο το ενοχλει 

θα δουμε πως θα παει ....

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Καλημερα σας.Ετσι ειμαστε σημερα, ενω συνεχιζουμαι, να ειμαστε φουσκωμενες.
Η αντιβιωση συνεχιζετε, με πρωτη δοση το μεσημερι του Σαββατου.
Το καλο ειναι οτι τρωει, κανονικα, και αυγουλακι, που εδωσα σημερα, και απ ολα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ελπιζω να ειναι περαστικο...και να μην ειναι τπτ σοβαρο

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι Δημητρη.....από το ενα στο άλλο....και αυτη. :Ashamed0005:

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Kαλημερα, σε ολη την παρεα.
Η πρωην πολυ αρρωστουλα μου, μου γεννησε εχθες το πρωτο αυγο, απο την δευτερη, απ οτι φαινεται γεννα.
Της εχω την φωλια, μπας και ξεπηρωσει πανω στο αυγο......
Η εικονα της κοιλιτσας της ειναι αυτη που βλεπετε.
Ειμαστε οκ? τι λέτε?
Η σκουφατη εχει την ιδια εικονα κοιλιας, με προχθες....και δεν γεννησε τιποτα, ακομα.

----------


## peris

Καλημέρα Σούλα , μπράβο το κορίτσι να κλωσήσει μήπως ηρεμήσει μακάρι να ήμασταν κοντά τόσα που πέρασε να σου έδινα απ την κανάρα μου 2 από τα 5  αυγά  να έβγαζε μικρούλια να δούμε πως θα τα πήγαινε και ως μάνα !

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι...αλλα δεν πειράζει.Η πρόθεση μετράει....να εισαι καλα.
Λιγο τις αμφιβολίες μου, για την κοιλιά της εχω......βλέπω σκούρο, και αγχώνομαι.

----------


## jk21

Οχι ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα και μαλλον ειναι κουτσουλια .Αν την δεις στον πατο και νωχελικη ή αυτο επεκταθει στο κατω μερος της κοιλιας , θα δουμε ...

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, ησύχασα, η μάνα.....θα εχω το νου μου. :Happy:

----------


## Soulaki

Η σκουφατη τελείωσε με την αντιβίωση, και ειναι και πάλι ζωηρουλα.......
Ομως η κοιλιτσα ειναι ακόμα φουσκωμένη, χωρις να έχει γεννήσει.....μηπως ειναι πάχος? Και οχι αυγό?
Ποσο καιρό, κανει να γεννήσει πια?
υ.γ. Τα ποδαράκια με την πομαντα καθάρισαν σχεδόν τέλειος.Εχει μείνει μονο ενα πολυ μικρό σημαδακι, εκει που είχε το εξόγκωμα, ίσα που φαινεται.

----------


## Soulaki

Της έβαλα  φωλιά, μπάς και την προκαλέσει, να γεννήσει, να ανακουφιστεί, αλλα μονο ύπνους ρίχνει, για την ωρα.

----------


## jk21

Υπνους ποτε ριχνει; εντος της ημερας; βαλε μια φωτο το πουλακι και την κοιλιτσα του το απογευμα

----------


## Soulaki

Εντός της ημέρας, ξαπλώνει, αλλα δεν κοιμάται.
Εχει ανοιχτά μάτια, και τρώει πίνει κανονικά.
Θα βάλω φωτό, σε λίγο να δείτε.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

η εικονα σαν να κοιμαται μεσα στη φωλια δεν μου αρεσει ... βγαινει , κινειται κανονικα; 

η κοιλια δειχνει λιγο διογκωμενη αλλα δεν βλεπω διαστολη στην αμαρα που να προμηνυει εξοδο αυγου , ουτε ομως και εντερα αναγλυφα ...

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι,  βγαίνει, τρώει πίνει, και το πρωί που τα έβγαλα και στην αυλή, παράτησε την φωλιά, και χοροπηδούσε από την χαρά της.....
Εκανε και μπανάκι, κελάηδησε κιολας.
Έκλεψε και νήμα από την φίλη της.....ολα καλα.....
Εγω βλέπω που δεν υποχωρεί αυτο το πρήξιμο.....νόμιζα οτι θα γεννήσει, αλλα δεν το βλέπω.
Αυτο με ανησυχεί.
Τι να πω.....ελπιζω να μην εχω τίποτα δυσάρεστο.

----------


## jk21

την εποχη που ειναι πυρωμενα , ειναι νορμαλ να εχουν διογκωση αλλα συνηθως βλεπεις να υπαρχει διογκωση και προς τα πισω καπως πιο μακροστενο δηλαδη .... Αν συμπεριφερεται οπως λες , δεν  νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο

----------


## peris

Σούλα καλό μήνα μου εγώ και μόνο που την βλέπω στην φωλίτσα είναι μια γλύκα μην αγχώνεσαι έχουν περάσει τόσα αυτά τα κορίτσια και έχουν αντιμετωπιστεί  όλα θα πάνε καλά !!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG]
Παιδια, καλημερα σε ολους.
Ειπα να γελασουμε λιγο, και να σας δειξω το κλουβι, που με παθος, η μια πανω στην αλλη, κλωσανε........ενα κλουβιο αυγο. :Fighting0029:  :: 
Εχει δικιο η cristina που το λεει, το κλουβι με τις τρελες.....
Ευχαριστω κ.Δημητρη, για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας......
Ειδες τι τραβαμε, Περη?

----------


## peris

Σούλα χαχαχαχαχαχαχα έχουν πολύ φάση τα κορίτσια σου πιστεύω χωράει και το καρδερινοκάναρο πάνω από τις άλλες δυο , τότε θα είναι το κλουβί μες τις τρελές !!!!! **** Βάλε μια ακόμη φωλίτσα επειγόντως .

----------


## Soulaki

Εχω, δεύτερη φωλιά, αλλα η κίτρινη καθετε εκει γιατι ειναι δικο της το αυγο
και η αλλη, γιατι θέλει, και δεν έχει.....αυγό.

----------


## jk21



----------


## Soulaki

Οτι πρεπει ειναι αυτο. :Happy0030:

----------


## Soulaki

Για πειτε μου μια γνώμη, για τις κοκωνες  μου.
Εβαλα στην δεύτερη φωλιά, ενα ψεύτικο αυγό, για να αποσυμφορηθεί, κσπως η κατάσταση.
Και οντως, μοιράζετε λίγο, το κλώσημα.
Με τέτοια ζέστη, να ειναι η μια πάνω στην αλλη.....έλεος.
Για ποσό καιρό , να αφήσω τις φωλιές, να ξεπυρωσουν?

----------


## xrisam

Βρε τις καψερες.. . :Party0048:  θέλουν να κάνουν τον κύκλο τους τα κακόμοιρα.

----------


## Soulaki

Αστα, Χρύσα.Ποσο να αφήσω φωλιές και αυγά, δεν ξέρω. :Confused0007:

----------


## NickKo

Ναι μεν τις λυπασαι απο τη μια και λες κριμα ρε συ .. αλλα απο την αλ,η εχουν πολυ γελιο με αυτο το βλεμμα του τυπου εγω τωρα κατι κανω .. 

Εγω σε αναλογη περιπτωση π μ χε τυχει στα πρωτα μου βηματα τα χα ξυλωσει ολα μολις ειδα οτι κλωσαν 12 αυγα ( ειπα τι στο καλο ποσα κανει αυτο το ζευγαρι κ τοτε καταλαβα οτι εχια 2 θυληκα διοτι τ χα δει να βατευονται τα τρελά .... )  ...  ξεπυρωσαν λιγες μερες αργοτερα ... και τωρα βσκ το ιδιο θα κανα θα τα χα βγαλει ολα φωλιες , αυγα μετα το τελευταιο αυγο ..

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

> Αστα, Χρύσα.Ποσο να αφήσω φωλιές και αυγά, δεν ξέρω.


Ο Θεος και η παρεα του GBC oσο και αν μικρυνε σε αριθμο , σε καρδια ειναι παντα μεγαλη ... για να στο λεω ..

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ βρε Νίκο, και εσένα τα ίδια έκαναν?εχεις δίκιο, ειναι για γέλια, και για κλάματα, που λένε.....
Θα τα ξήλωςω ολα, μπάς και το πάρουν απόφαση......

----------


## Soulaki

Καλές μας, κ.Δημητρη νομιζω ξέρω σε τι αναφέρεστε.....
Ειναι τυχερά ολα τα μέλη αυτού του φόρουμ, και πολυ καλα παιδιά.
Οσο πιο πολυ σας γνωρίζω ολους, τόσο πιο τυχερή νιώθω, που ειμαι κοντά σας. :Youpi:

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι το εχουμε αυτο μετα το 1 ποστ δεν εχει στοπ 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Καλησπερα και από εμάς.
Ειπα να σας γράψω λίγο τα νέα μας.
Τα κορίτσια, μετα την αφαίρεση της φωλιάς, ηρέμησαν.....καπως.Βεβαια, κανά  δυο φορες έχουν ταϊστεί, αλλα επιτέλους, αρχησαν να χοροπηδούν, και άκουσα την φωνούλα τους, που ειχα ξεχάσει.
Σημερα ομως το απόγευμα, τις τσάκωσα, τρεις φορες, μάλιστα , να μαλώνουν......
Βάζω το χώρισμα....ηρεμούν.
Το βγάζω, μετα από λίγο πάλι τα ίδια.......Εν το μεταξύ έπρεπε να φύγω, και τις άφησα ετσι, να μην τσουρομαδηθουν.
Η κίτρινη, σήκωσε και για λίγο το πόδι, και η αλλη έχει μαδησειι, λίγο κάτω από το μάτι......καλα οταν τσιμπιουνται, στο ψαχνό ρίχνουν? ή ειναι τυχαίο?
Το θέμα ειναι οτι ήθελα να μην εχω το χώρισμα στην ζευγαρωστρα, για να πετούν, και να ξεμουδιάσουν, ελεύθερα.
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω τωρα......μέχρι διπλές ταιστρες, ποτίστρες, και φρούτα, ο,τι βάζω ειναι επι δυο, για να έχει η καθεμία τα δικά της. :Mad0007: 
Οσον αφορά το καρδερινοκαναρο, έχει καπως ηρεμήσει.....σημερα έκανε και το πρώτο του μπανάκι.......μέχρι τωρα δεν πήγαινε καν.
Δεχετε αυγοτροφη δίκη μου,αυγό, μήλο, αχλάδι, και σημερα μου έφαγε και μαρουλάκι......έχει και μια τσιριχτή φωνούλα.....όνειρο. :: 
Αυτα τα νέα......αν κάποιος έχει καμία ιδέα, περί γυναικείων Τσακωμών, μου λέει κανά μυστικό. :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αχ Σουλα. Δυσκολίες στη συγκατοίκηση. Έτσι και γω πέρσυ αναγκάστηκα να δώσω όλα τα μικρά που έβγαλε το ζευγάρι μου γιατί όλοι τσακώνονταν με όλους. 
Ίσως είναι θέμα χαραχτήρα και σου βγήκαν και οι δύο τσαουσες. Άσε το χώρισμα για να αποφύγεις τα χειρότερα. Και σκέψου λίγο και το θέμα να χαρίσεις ή να ανταλλάξεις κάποια κοπελιά με ένα αγόρι. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Λες αν ειναι, ενα και ενα, να μην εχω φαγομαρες?
Αχ, και δεν μπορω τους αποχωρισμόυς.......

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Για καλό θα είναι Σούλα μου. Και για τα πουλάκια άλλα να ηρεμήσει λίγο και εσύ. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης απλα διεκδικουν το χωρο  ... καλα ειναι να χωρισθουν εστω μεχρι να ξεπυρωσουν

----------


## Soulaki

Χώρια  τότε τα κορίτσια, μέχρι να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα.... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## bibiko

Να σου ζήσουν, τα νεογέννητα πρέπει να τα δε πτηνόπαθολογος η δεν είναι ανάγκη; ;;

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν γενησαμε, πουλακια......για ζευγάρι, ξεκινήσαμε, αλλα, μου βγήκαν θηλυκά...... :bye:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Bibiko διάβασες κάτι από τα παραπάνω; τρολαρεις νομίζω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

